
MIT’s Interesting Proposal for a More Stable Financial System - based2
https://medium.com/wethinkideas/mits-interesting-proposal-for-a-more-stable-financial-system-47d6a3491ca6
======
sharemywin
I wondered if there was a way to do something similar based on pawn shops
and/or car lots. I give item to pawnshop or car lot. They usually have
licenses with the state, so they have a reason to be reasonably honest. I
borrow crypto-currency and/or keep crypto-currency. Item is for sale for price
of cryptocurrency + commission to pawnshop or car lot after so many days if I
used as collateral.

